# New to me tedder Fahr KH40



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

Hey folks,

I was given a Fahr KH40 four basket tedder today. The owner said it was a great tedder, but a wheel developed a crack, busted off one day, he did a repair that broke, and he said to heck with it. Went and got new six basket, and this one sat this season out.

I've done some searching around about this one, and I see the ears for the outer two baskets can wear out and cause big problems. The ears on this one look good to me. Any other info on these? Good places to find parts? It's missing one of the tine arms, and needs three new tines, and obviously a new wheel/hub assembly. Also, the inside tires are 4.80x8 and the outside are 3.5x8. Is that normal?

I'm VERY excited to have a tedder. Haying in WA state is really tough without one.

Any help would be much appreciated!

Chris


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes, the wing pivots and the yokes that drive the wings are the big mechanical issue with them. Well, those and the center housings like to crack or blow up.

I would attempt to find a junk machine for parts. Factory parts are expensive and hard to justify on such an old piece. At least the tines are available aftermarket.

I have a whole wagon load of later model Deutz tedder parts here but undortunately very few cross to your machine. I'm not sure about the wheel sizing but it certainly doesn't seem right.


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

8350HiTech said:


> Yes, the wing pivots and the yokes that drive the wings are the big mechanical issue with them. Well, those and the center housings like to crack or blow up.
> 
> I would attempt to find a junk machine for parts. Factory parts are expensive and hard to justify on such an old piece. At least the tines are available aftermarket.
> 
> I have a whole wagon load of later model Deutz tedder parts here but undortunately very few cross to your machine. I'm not sure about the wheel sizing but it certainly doesn't seem right.


Thanks HiTech. I thought the wheel thing was kind of odd too. I might upsize the outside tires to match the inside to help out in rough fields. Did the center housings crack or blow up due to obstruction? Or was it just a weak point that eventually happens from heavy load?

Chris


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

I had a KH20 2 basket tedder a few years ago. Worked fine, no problems at all.

Just fix it up cheap and cheerful and use it. But go slow, especially in rough fields. No point shaking it to bits if it's a bit vulnerable. Check tine clearance to the ground before you start worrying about the different tire sizes. You might find the different tire sizes don't make enough difference to worry about. And look for a parts machine.

I now have a Taarup 744 4 basket tedder. Bought cheap, had to fix a broken main bearing housing casting in a centre basket. Repair lasted 3 fields. New part $2000! So I bought a parts machine for a fraction of that price.

Roger


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Doesn't look like any of my deutz tedders, maybe they had different series.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

slowzuki said:


> Doesn't look like any of my deutz tedders, maybe they had different series.


KH40 is old. Old, old. If you have a KHx00, it was newer.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

CDennyRun said:


> Thanks HiTech. I thought the wheel thing was kind of odd too. I might upsize the outside tires to match the inside to help out in rough fields. Did the center housings crack or blow up due to obstruction? Or was it just a weak point that eventually happens from heavy load?
> 
> Chris


The center housing is structural but weak. It's possible for something binding/obstructing anywhere in the machine to transfer the force back to that housing, causing it to crack. They will also break if the inner needle bearing in them goes bad and the drive gears attempt to jump.

Once you get a wheel on the rotor that's broken, you should check your tine clearance as Roger suggested. A pipe wrench and cheater pipe will bend your tine arms easily to make up for the wheel difference if it isn't much. I'd still be inclined to make the wheels all the same though, but not right away until you find out if it needs any other repair or if you can locate a parts machine.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

CDennyRun said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I was given a Fahr KH40 four basket tedder today. The owner said it was a
> I've done some searching around about this one, and I see the ears for the outer two baskets can wear out and cause big problems. The ears on this one look good to me. Any other info on these? Good places to find parts? It's missing one of the tine arms, and needs three new tines, and obviously a new wheel/hub assembly. Also, the inside tires are 4.80x8 and the outside are 3.5x8. Is that normal?
> ...


Looks like it maybe designed for the different tire size, if the baskets are the same height off the ground (level), then the drop axle could be different length on the outside baskets to compensate perhaps? I would measure the distance from ground up on an outside basket and inside basket to answer the question. IMHO

Larry


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks for all the input guys. I've made some progress the last few days. I got the tedder up on four wheels, picked up some new tines for the missing/broken ones. Also fabed up the missing tine arm today. It's not totally identical, but should be fine. I just need bolts for it, change the fluid in the main gearbox, and I think I'm ready to try it out!

Chris


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

That arm looks good. I was going to point out that there's one on eBay but that'll do the job for less money.

Before you try it out and get disappointed, you're going to need to adjust the tines to a slightly forward or aggressive angle instead of the trailing angle that most of them are in.


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

8350HiTech said:


> That arm looks good. I was going to point out that there's one on eBay but that'll do the job for less money.
> 
> Before you try it out and get disappointed, you're going to need to adjust the tines to a slightly forward or aggressive angle instead of the trailing angle that most of them are in.


Thanks! I saw the one on ebay, and the price isn't bad. I almost bought one, but figured I know I can do it better 

I didn't know the tines were adjustable in angle. Are you sure they are on this model? I'll take another look.

Chris


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Unless they've been replaced with the wrong tines, they're adjustable. Just loosen the bolt and the clamp/washer/gizmo and rotate the tine. Retighten. Tight. They added an ear with a set screw to the gizmo later but your model won't have that unless those were updated. Stranger things have happened. On my KH700, I had updated them with flat pieces of steel that locked them in. It wasn't adjustable but once I had them where I wanted I didn't care to adjust them anyway.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Looks like the right wheel needs a little something... pic looks like it's not straight..


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

I think it is just turned out of the way so Chris can fiddle with the arm he is replacing.

Chris, what's the IH baler in the background? It looks like my 440, but you folk made your own in the states, didn't you, whereas mine is English made, so it might be something else. I had a friend in New Zealand with an American made 47 and it looks newer than that.

Roger


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

bool said:


> I think it is just turned out of the way so Chris can fiddle with the arm he is replacing.
> 
> Chris, what's the IH baler in the background? It looks like my 440, but you folk made your own in the states, didn't you, whereas mine is English made, so it might be something else. I had a friend in New Zealand with an American made 47 and it looks newer than that.
> 
> Roger


That's right about the wheel.

The baler is a 47, it's just beat up looking. I think the same model was made for you guys, but it was badged the B47. It's almost the exact same baler as the 430 and 440, but changes were made here and there. You'rs is a higher capacity.

Chris


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks. I had a B47 before the 440, and the 440 is way superior, particularly in the knotters. Triple twine disk and power driven twine knife. The 47 has the 440-type drive from the plunger crank to the knotter shaft, that's what confused me.

Good luck with the tedder. How do you lift the wings and hold them up?

Roger


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

It's a rear fold.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks. I would not have picked that from the photos. Chris, is it possible to see a closeup photo of the folding joint?

Somewhere I have an old brochure for those tedders, must try to find it.

Roger


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

8350HiTech said:


> Unless they've been replaced with the wrong tines, they're adjustable. Just loosen the bolt and the clamp/washer/gizmo and rotate the tine. Retighten. Tight. They added an ear with a set screw to the gizmo later but your model won't have that unless those were updated. Stranger things have happened. On my KH700, I had updated them with flat pieces of steel that locked them in. It wasn't adjustable but once I had them where I wanted I didn't care to adjust them anyway.


I see what you're talking about. Some are facing rearward, and some are forward. I didn't even notice. Ha ha. Thanks!

Chris


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

bool said:


> Thanks. I would not have picked that from the photos. Chris, is it possible to see a closeup photo of the folding joint?
> 
> Somewhere I have an old brochure for those tedders, must try to find it.
> 
> Roger


I took a good close up shot for ya, but once again this site isn't letting me post a pic. I'll try again in a bit.

Chris


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

Anyone know what type of gearbox oil I should run on this? Would 85W-140 work ok? I didn't get a manual with it. I have it all back together, tines adjusted, and greased up. Just need to change the oil now.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

Here's a video of it running in my driveway. I narated it for the rest of the youtube folks.

Chris


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I always ran 80-90 just because I have that around. We switched out to grease on one that had a leaky gearbox and it worked fine too.


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

slowzuki said:


> I always ran 80-90 just because I have that around. We switched out to grease on one that had a leaky gearbox and it worked fine too.


Much like you, I ended up running 85-140 because it's what I have. I'm sure just about anything will work good on something like this. Thanks for the insight.

Chris


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Sounds sweet! I don't think it matters what oil you use in the gearbox.

Roger


----------

